# Generate a meme and post it here thread



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 3, 2019)

The only rule is, you have to be the one to generate it. I believe this to be the first one I ever made, back when arguments were still solved via meme.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 3, 2019)

I suggested the game.

I wanted to start it, but I ran out of time.


----------



## NikR_PE (May 3, 2019)

So, how do we play it?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 3, 2019)

You have to state one truth about yourself and one lie about yourself in your post.

You also have to do 50 jumping jacks if you don’t.


----------



## NikR_PE (May 3, 2019)

I now get the idea.

Jumping jacks are my favorite activity.


----------



## Manimani (May 4, 2019)

I'll bite.

I passed the PE

I failed the PE

?????


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 6, 2019)

I get this game now.

I still don't get this game now.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 6, 2019)

Manimani said:


> I passed the PE
> 
> I failed the PE


You're going to be under a lot of stress. It'll be over tomorrow.


----------



## Manimani (May 6, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> You're going to be under a lot of stress. It'll be over tomorrow.


I see what you did there.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 6, 2019)

I never use google at work.

I do tons of software development.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 6, 2019)

Manimani said:


> I see what you did there.


I never troll. I'm here to help.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 6, 2019)

One of these sentences is a lie.

The other is not.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 14, 2019)

I once seriously considered a professional career in music.

I once seriously considered being a professional athlete.


----------



## NikR_PE (May 15, 2019)

My work life balance is great.

My pay is great.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 16, 2019)

My work life balance is great. I am underpaid.


----------



## NikR_PE (May 16, 2019)

You have a nice job.

You have a sucky job.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 18, 2019)

Yeah it's a good deal, and my favorite football team is the cowboys.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 18, 2019)

I have a great work/life balance. I have not received a raise for getting my P.E. license.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 29, 2019)

I'm exhausted, but ready to take on work this week!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 29, 2019)

I can barely stay awake. I did not get a raise for getting my P.E. license.


----------



## NikR_PE (Jun 3, 2019)

Love my morning caffeine. Mondays are the best.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 9, 2019)

meme?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 9, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Is this game still a thing? Does the lie have to be a real lie about yourself that you heard or can you makeup any lie? (I'm assuming you can make up any lie.)
> 
> 
> I once bit a kid in school.
> ...


I’m not sure if we’ve figured this game out yet. Maybe we need to figure out a system for people to guess which is the lie and which is the truth.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 9, 2019)

The rules are unambiguous and this isn't the appropriate place to discuss them.


----------



## NikR_PE (Oct 9, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Maybe we need to figure out a system for people to guess which is the lie and which is the truth.


I think your first statement is true.

I think your second statement is true.

(now we are stuck in an infinite loop)


----------



## Roarbark (Oct 28, 2019)

My desk covered by boxes full of submittals (with more expected tomorrow), but it has a pleasantly calming effect.


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 29, 2019)

Roarbark said:


> My desk covered by boxes full of submittals (with more expected tomorrow), but it has a pleasantly calming effect.


I feel like your desk is NOT covered by submittals and is obviously covered with cute puppies!

Which would mean "it has a pleasantly calming effect" is obviously true!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 29, 2019)

Roarbark said:


> My desk covered by boxes full of submittals (with more expected tomorrow), but it has a pleasantly calming effect.


You don't get your submittals electronically?


----------



## Roarbark (Oct 29, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> You don't get your submittals electronically?


I get my submittals electronically. I don't get any physical copies.

(Outside of the bounds of the game... We get advance electronic copies, but City requires hard copies for their own records as well, and review period doesn't start til hard copies are received. I think they're slowly moving away from it. Slowly.)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 26, 2019)

?


----------



## Roarbark (Nov 26, 2019)

Right, what's all this then?


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 26, 2019)

Did @Audi driver, P.E. die?


----------



## NikR_PE (Nov 26, 2019)

@Audi driver, P.E. is alive. @Audi driver, P.E. is dead.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 26, 2019)

This thread used to be the “one truth, one lie” thread.

I’m really happy to be at work today.


----------



## Roarbark (Nov 26, 2019)

But now it is the asterisk thread.

This was a completely expected turn of events.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 12, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> This thread used to be the “one truth, one lie” thread.


No it didn't.


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 15, 2019)

When I was 15 I was bouldering in Northern Alabama. I got myself in a situation where I couldn't go back the way I came, so I had to free climb a ~30ft vertical rock face to get out. If I fell, I would've fallen off a much larger cliff and died.

When I was 15 I was mowing the lawn with a push mower in flip flops (it was FL, it was hot). I was pushing the mower and one of the front wheels sunk into a hole. I had to apply a little extra effort to pull the front wheel out of the hole, but pulled too hard and ran over one of my feet. I now have only 8 toes.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 17, 2019)

Chattaneer PE said:


> When I was 15 I was bouldering in Northern Alabama. I got myself in a situation where I couldn't go back the way I came, so I had to free climb a ~30ft vertical rock face to get out. If I fell, I would've fallen off a much larger cliff and died.
> 
> When I was 15 I was mowing the lawn with a push mower in flip flops (it was FL, it was hot). I was pushing the mower and one of the front wheels sunk into a hole. I had to apply a little extra effort to pull the front wheel out of the hole, but pulled too hard and ran over one of my feet. I now have only 8 toes.


WTH??


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 17, 2019)

Audi driver said:


> WTH??


Ones a truth, ones a lie. Not in any particular order.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 17, 2019)

But why?


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 17, 2019)

Audi driver said:


> But why?


So are you guys doing where the first one is the truth and the second one is the lie for some odd sort of past time, or are you guys doing it like the actual game were know body knows which one is which?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 17, 2019)

Neither.


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 17, 2019)

Audi driver said:


> Neither.


I see.

Well then it's just two random things that popped into my head and I decided to post them in a thread titled "*."


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 17, 2019)

I am really vested to find out which one is true @Chattaneer PE

@Audi driver, P.E. started this thread and wants us to continue playing it.


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 17, 2019)

But just to be clear, I made one of those thoughts up and the other thought it something that actually happened.

If anyone wants, they can guess which is which.


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 17, 2019)

NikR_PE said:


> I am really vested to find out which one is true @Chattaneer PE
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. started this thread and wants us to continue playing it.


I think I see what you did there.

No I didn't.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 17, 2019)

Chattaneer PE said:


> But just to be clear, I made one of those thoughts up and the other thought it something that actually happened.
> 
> If anyone wants, they can guess which is which.


Both of these are a lie, you broke the system.


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 17, 2019)

Audi driver said:


> WTH??






Audi driver said:


> But why?






Audi driver said:


> Neither.


At least I had two statements.

I broke the "system."


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 17, 2019)

My two statements are still valid.

I think @Audi driver, P.E. isn't trying to distract us from continuing the game.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 17, 2019)

Chattaneer PE said:


> My two statements are still valid.
> 
> I think @Audi driver, P.E. isn't trying to distract us from continuing the game.


You're making assumptions about the system that's been broken and there is no game to continue anyway.


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 17, 2019)

Aight. I'm starting a new game.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 17, 2019)

Do your worst.


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 17, 2019)

The rules are simple: A player will type out two statements/short stories. One has to be true and one has to be a lie. Participants will then guess which is true and which one is a lie. Then, after all participants have guessed, the player will announce which one is true. Then another player goes. No points.

Maybe there will be points.


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 17, 2019)

Audi driver said:


> Do your worst.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 17, 2019)

Do it in a different thread.


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 17, 2019)

What's wrong with this thread?


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 17, 2019)

I think this is my favorite thread.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 17, 2019)

Ok @Chattaneer PE, what’s your OTOL?


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 17, 2019)

Chattaneer PE said:


> When I was 15 I was bouldering in Northern Alabama. I got myself in a situation where I couldn't go back the way I came, so I had to free climb a ~30ft vertical rock face to get out. If I fell, I would've fallen off a much larger cliff and died.
> 
> When I was 15 I was mowing the lawn with a push mower in flip flops (it was FL, it was hot). I was pushing the mower and one of the front wheels sunk into a hole. I had to apply a little extra effort to pull the front wheel out of the hole, but pulled too hard and ran over one of my feet. I now have only 8 toes.


@ChebyshevII PE


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 17, 2019)

Chattaneer PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE


I’m gonna guess the first is the lie and the second is the truth.


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 17, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’m gonna guess the first is the lie and the second is the truth.


Same.


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 18, 2019)

The first one was the truth.

I was with 3 other boys my same age, and we really didn't have any sense of danger at the time. But now that I look back on it, I realize how stupid we were to be doing that.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 18, 2019)

Chattaneer PE said:


> The first one was the truth.
> 
> I was with 3 other boys my same age, and we really didn't have any sense of danger at the time. But now that I look back on it, I realize how stupid we were to be doing that.








View attachment jWaUnMp[1].mp4


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 18, 2019)

@Chattaneer PE I think according to the rules, since no one guessed correctly, you have to come up with another one?


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 18, 2019)

Hmm. Some of you may have heard one of these before, so don't vote if you have:

When I was 14, I was backpacking with a group in northern New Mexico and we came across a girl in the woods dressed as a Pioneer. Her and I struck up a conversation, mainly talking about her goats and chickens (that's when I learned what a teat was). To impress her, I ate a fly she found that was swimming in her glass of tea. Thoroughly impressed by my ability to eat the fly (without gagging), she took me into her cabin and poured me a glass of milk. We then talked some more while I enjoyed my glass of milk.

When I was 14, I was visiting the Lost Sea caverns in TN with some friends. Me and another friend of mine separated from the group during the "wild" cave tour and started exploring "uncharted" (uncharted to us) areas of the cave. We were in unlit areas of the cave, but had flashlights with us for illumination. Long story short, we ended up getting lost, and eventually both our flashlight batteries died. 2 Days later we were discovered cold and hungry, and got a good tongue lashing from our parents.


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 18, 2019)

Audi driver said:


> *vid*


I'm not even going to give you a fudgey for that.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 18, 2019)

Chattaneer PE said:


> Hmm. Some of you may have heard one of these before, so don't vote if you have:
> 
> When I was 14, I was backpacking with a group in northern New Mexico and we came across a girl in the woods dressed as a Pioneer. Her and I struck up a conversation, mainly talking about her goats and chickens (that's when I learned what a teat was). To impress her, I ate a fly she found that was swimming in her glass of tea. Thoroughly impressed by my ability to eat the fly (without gagging), she took me into her cabin and poured me a glass of milk. We then talked some more while I enjoyed my glass of milk.
> 
> When I was 14, I was visiting the Lost Sea caverns in TN with some friends. Me and another friend of mine separated from the group during the "wild" cave tour and started exploring "uncharted" (uncharted to us) areas of the cave. We were in unlit areas of the cave, but had flashlights with us for illumination. Long story short, we ended up getting lost, and eventually both our flashlight batteries died. 2 Days later we were discovered cold and hungry, and got a good tongue lashing from our parents.


I'm gonna withhold answering as I think I know.


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 18, 2019)

@ChebyshevII PE Get your OTOL ready.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 18, 2019)

Chattaneer PE said:


> View attachment 15566


The title says otherwise.


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 18, 2019)

I am commandeering this thread. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 19, 2019)

@ChebyshevII PE You got a OTOL?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 19, 2019)

No.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 21, 2019)

Ok @Chattaneer PE, here we go.

After I graduated from high school, my parents moved abroad (to far west China) while I stayed behind to finish junior college. After finishing, I joined them for a year and taught English.

I am the oldest of 10 siblings. My parents adopted 7 of them, all from various foreign countries.


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 22, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ok @Chattaneer PE, here we go.
> 
> After I graduated from high school, my parents moved abroad (to far west China) while I stayed behind to finish junior college. After finishing, I joined them for a year and taught English.
> 
> I am the oldest of 10 siblings. My parents adopted 7 of them, all from various foreign countries.


Dang. Either way, those are pretty cool.

I'll go with adoption.

In either case I have to ask, why?


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 22, 2019)

Chattaneer PE said:


> Dang. Either way, those are pretty cool.
> 
> I'll go with adoption.
> 
> In either case I have to ask, why?


I think you are right,  as i vaguely remember @ChebyshevII PE mentioning it.

@Chattaneer PE what was the answer to your otol?


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 22, 2019)

@NikR_PE Pioneer girl.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 22, 2019)

@Chattaneer PE @NikR_PE Adoption is correct.

The first one is partly true, up to the part where I joined my family there. I was actually planning to do exactly what I wrote, but my parents ended up moving back to the states before I finished, so the plan fell through.

My parents have always had a heart for kids in need, especially ones with special needs. The first adoption sort of triggered another, and another. The most recent one occurred a little over a year ago.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 22, 2019)

I think @NikR_PE should go next.


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 22, 2019)

@ChebyshevII PE @Chattaneer PE

When I just started high school one of my friends dad had a whiskey collection. Sometimes, we used to drink from them and fill it with water to bring it back to its original fullness.

Around the same time, one of my friend got hold of a pack of cigarettes.  We decided to try them in a secluded part of our town. For some reason we also started a small fire. The fire was dying, so my friend asked me for more paper, but as a joke I handed him his sweater. He actually lit his sweater on fire without thinking.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 22, 2019)

NikR_PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE @Chattaneer PE
> 
> When I just started high school one of my friends dad had a whiskey collection. Sometimes, we used to drink from them and fill it with water to bring it back to its original fullness.
> 
> Around the same time, one of my friend got hold of a pack of cigarettes.  We decided to try them in a secluded part of our town. For some reason we also started a small fire. The fire was dying, so my friend asked me for more paper, but as a joke I handed him his sweater. He actually lit his sweater on fire without thinking.


Hmm...i’m Gonna go with the sweater.


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 22, 2019)

I vote whiskey


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 22, 2019)

@Chattaneer PE @ChebyshevII PE It was the whiskey. The other one is also mostly true. He did almost burn his sweater but our sensible third friend stopped him in time.


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 23, 2019)

We need some more players. Any ideas of who to @?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 23, 2019)

Chattaneer PE said:


> We need some more players. Any ideas of who to @?


@everyone in the Mafia thread


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 23, 2019)

When I was ~14-16, I was riding my bicycle on my street. I was riding no handlebars, and decided it would be a good idea to ride without pedals. So I put my arms and legs straight out beside me. Everything was going well for a little bit, but then my handlebars instantly turned sideways and I flipped over the front of my bike. My sister who was also riding her bike hurried home and told our mom I destroyed my face. They got in the car, picked me up, and rushed me to the doctor. I was lucky it wasn't as bad as she described it to our mom. My chin took the brunt of the fall, and I did have to spend the rest of the night getting stitches. I was really lucky I didn't break or fracture my jaw. The skin healed nicely and I don't have any issues with hair growth or shaving.

Around the same age, a friend and I were riding in his car on the interstate. He was driving because he had his license, and I wasn't old enough to get my license yet. It wasn't late, but the sun had gone down and it was dark. It was also raining heavily. We came up to three cars that were all going the same speed. Two were in the left lane and one was in the right. They were positioned in such a way that we could barely pass one car on the left and change lanes to start passing the car in the right lane. We did so and then started to change lanes to pass the car in the right lane. As we did, he sped up and the tires lost traction. The rear end of the car started to spin to the right. We did a 180 and were now facing the front of the car in the left lane. We then continued on another 180 and slid into the median. Luckily the car didn't roll and we ended up just sitting in the car for a few minutes without saying a word because we were so freaked out.


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 25, 2019)

Also (because memes are now sprinkled in),


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 27, 2019)

The bicycle was the true story.

The car spinning around was true as well, but wasn't me. I was riding with my sister in one of the cars the other car was trying to pass. We pulled over immediately after it happened and I asked if he was ok. He was pretty freaked out, but wasn't DUI. Just lost control.


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 27, 2019)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE OTOL?


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 3, 2020)

New game rule: Along with you OTOL, you also have to post it with a meme. The meme can be related or unrelated. Your choice.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 3, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I suggested the game.
> 
> I wanted to start it, but I ran out of time.






NikR_PE said:


> So, how do we play it?






ChebyshevII PE said:


> You have to state one truth about yourself and one lie about yourself in your post.
> 
> You also have to do 50 jumping jacks if you don’t.






NikR_PE said:


> I now get the idea.
> 
> Jumping jacks are my favorite activity.






Audi driver said:


> One of these sentences is a lie.
> 
> The other is not.


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 3, 2020)

@Audi driver, P.E.

I think the OTOL is the truth, and the meme is a lie.

Hey! I'm right!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 3, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> I think the OTOL is the truth, and the meme is a lie.
> 
> Hey! I'm right!


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 3, 2020)

That doesn't even count as a meme.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 3, 2020)

Audi driver said:


> *unicorn meme*


I highly doubt you created this yourself. You're breaking your own rules.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 3, 2020)

That's where you're wrong, pardo.


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 3, 2020)

Maybe I'm stupid, but what does pardo mean?


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 3, 2020)

This is still the OTOL thread.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 3, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> Maybe I'm stupid, but what does pardo mean?


It’s slang for “partner.”


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 3, 2020)

@Audi driver, P.E.

I ain't your partner, pal.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 3, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> I ain't your partner, pal.


Clearly.


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 3, 2020)

Audi driver said:


> Clearly.


Way to keep it going.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 3, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> Way to keep it going.


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 3, 2020)

Audi driver said:


>




You finally made one yourself. Good job, buddy.


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 3, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> You finally made one yourself. Good job, buddy.


Aw, look at you. Aren't you adorable.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 3, 2020)

This argument is better than the actual game.


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 3, 2020)

Audi driver said:


> Aw, look at you. Aren't you adorable.


That's not a meme, friend.


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 3, 2020)

I don't know whether to applaud your petulance or use of memes.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 3, 2020)

Oh look I made one


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 3, 2020)

And one for the other guy


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 3, 2020)

Audi driver said:


> I don't know whether to applaud your petulance or use of memes.


Either way, you should post a OTOL.


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 3, 2020)

Audi driver said:


> I don't know whether to applaud your petulance or use of memes.


@JayKay PE You liked this  post but didn't like a single meme?

I see you've chosen a side.


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 3, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> And one for the other guy
> 
> *fl meme*


Just one more reason for me to hate the beach; ain't nobody want to see what I got going on.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 3, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> Just one more reason for me to hate the beach; ain't nobody want to see what I got going on.


It could be worse. I could have said something about your criminal record.

”Florida man posts too many memes on engineering forum, offends Washingtonians”


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 3, 2020)

Have y'all taken the Florida Man challenge?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 3, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> Have y'all taken the Florida Man challenge?


I have. Mine was something about wearing a pink bra and doing some crazy sh*t


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 3, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> and doing some crazy sh*t


That narrows it down lol


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 3, 2020)

Aight here we go.

In 2017 I was driving home from helping set up decorations at church the Tuesday night (~10pm) before Easter. As I was driving home, I noticed a man laying in the middle of the road, with two men and a woman standing over him. I immediately pulled over and ran to them. I noticed the man on the ground had trouble breathing and his legs were completely mutilated from the knees down. There was a woman standing nearby and I got her to call 911. I heard him take a large breath, but then no more. I checked for a pulse but couldn't find one, so I began CPR. The paramedics eventually arrived and tried to resuscitate him, but it was too late. I later learned the two men that were standing there were the ones driving the car that hit the man on the ground. I guess they were in shock, because that's the only reason I can think of for them just standing there and not trying to help him.

In 2017 I was driving to work in the morning (~7am). I was driving on the interstate and there was a car parked on the shoulder. As I passed by I happened to look in and I noticed an elderly woman who appeared to be unconscious. I immediately pulled over and rushed to her car. I knocked on the window trying to wake her if she was sleeping, but nothing happened. I pulled my knife out of my pocket which had a glass breaker on the end of it. I then took off my shirt, wrapped it around my hand, and broke the glass window. I checked for a pulse, but couldn't find one. I got her out of the car, called 911, then began CPR. The paramedics arrived and took over from there. I later found out she pulled over because she was feeling funny, and it turns out she had a heart attack. The paramedics were able to get her to a hospital where she recovered.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 3, 2020)

View attachment 15733


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 3, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> It could be worse. I could have said something about your criminal record.
> 
> ”Florida man posts too many memes on engineering forum, offends Washingtonians”


Was that Gonzaga one directed at me?  I'm not a Zag.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 3, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> Aight here we go.
> 
> In 2017 I was driving home from helping set up decorations at church the Tuesday night (~10pm) before Easter. As I was driving home, I noticed a man laying in the middle of the road, with two men and a woman standing over him. I immediately pulled over and ran to them. I noticed the man on the ground had trouble breathing and his legs were completely mutilated from the knees down. There was a woman standing nearby and I got her to call 911. I heard him take a large breath, but then no more. I checked for a pulse but couldn't find one, so I began CPR. The paramedics eventually arrived and tried to resuscitate him, but it was too late. I later learned the two men that were standing there were the ones driving the car that hit the man on the ground. I guess they were in shock, because that's the only reason I can think of for them just standing there and not trying to help him.
> 
> In 2017 I was driving to work in the morning (~7am). I was driving on the interstate and there was a car parked on the shoulder. As I passed by I happened to look in and I noticed an elderly woman who appeared to be unconscious. I immediately pulled over and rushed to her car. I knocked on the window trying to wake her if she was sleeping, but nothing happened. I pulled my knife out of my pocket which had a glass breaker on the end of it. I then took off my shirt, wrapped it around my hand, and broke the glass window. I checked for a pulse, but couldn't find one. I got her out of the car, called 911, then began CPR. The paramedics arrived and took over from there. I later found out she pulled over because she was feeling funny, and it turns out she had a heart attack. The paramedics were able to get her to a hospital where she recovered.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 3, 2020)

Audi driver said:


> Was that Gonzaga one directed at me?  I'm not a Zag.


Meh, replace Gonzaga with almost any mainline school in WA and it pretty much works the same.

(I definitely thought wrong about you being a Zag, though)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 3, 2020)

No one considers WSU sophisticated.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 3, 2020)

This thread is more confusing than EB Mafia


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 3, 2020)

Audi driver said:


> No one considers WSU sophisticated.


Sarcasm is apparently a foreign language in these parts.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 3, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Poorly executed sarcasm is apparently a foreign language in these parts.


Indeed.


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 3, 2020)

Well this started as OTOL, then went to "*," then to generate a meme, so I'm just trying to cover all my bases.

Idek what a "*" thread is. Do we just post stars  or is that like a wildcard and anything goes?


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 3, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> @JayKay PE You liked this  post but didn't like a single meme?
> 
> I see you've chosen a side.
> 
> View attachment 15732


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 3, 2020)

What's with all these memes?


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 6, 2020)

I didn't make this, but I lol'd irl:


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 22, 2020)




----------

